# Video RAF Chinook Shotup Flies Back to Bastion



## tomahawk6 (15 Oct 2010)

RAF LT Ian Fortune was shot in the head as he piloted his Chinook into a hot LZ. LT Fortune was recently awarded the DFC for his actions on this day. The journalist that was a passenger on the flight was over come with emotion after realizing how close they had come to not making it back.

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=982_1287162255


----------



## Snakedoc (15 Oct 2010)

Pretty amazing stuff, BZ to the pilots for doing a great job under fire.


----------



## bdave (16 Oct 2010)

There are so many camera angles.; was this supposed to be a re-enactment?


----------



## tomahawk6 (16 Oct 2010)

No. Looks like the camera crew was onboard when the drama unfolded. The reaction of the journalist during the flight when he thought he was going to die and then on the ground when he realized he was still alive is hard to reenact.


----------



## DexOlesa (17 Oct 2010)

It's possible that some of the flight footage from outside the aircraft especially during the firefight is stock, but I would say everything inside is legit. Just looks like amazing timing on the camera crews part. Glad to see everyone, especially the pilot is ok.


----------



## PuckChaser (17 Oct 2010)

Glad to see the pilot had only minor injuries, great flying to keep the bird in the air.

There's no way you could fake that reporter's look when he heard that the pilot was shot, thats a look of life flashing before your eyes.


----------

